

NYC Founder Institute Q&A - rspitzer
http://blog.nextjump.com/post/58703252452/top-mentor-q-a-from-founder-institute

======
rspitzer
I've always loved this advice - "Learn to trust yourself. You know the
tradeoffs better than anyone, and you will pay the price for bad decisions."

It is important to listen to everyone, but it's more important to know what
advice to take action on and what advice to discard. (Of course, that's my
opinion - only you know whether to take it or leave it!)

